# Convert bmk glycidiate 20320-59-6 to oil need help guys step by step if possible please



## Castlebar (Aug 15, 2022)

Need help and step by step instructions to convert bmk glycidiate powder 20320-59-6 to oil any information appreciated thanks


----------



## G.Patton

Hello, cas 20320-59-6 isn't BMK gycidate, It is Diethyl(phenylacetyl)malonate. 1-Phenyl-2-propanone (P2P) from Diethyl(phenylacetyl)malonate


----------



## Castlebar

G.Patton said:


> Hello, cas 20320-59-6 isn't BMK gycidate, It is Diethyl(phenylacetyl)malonate. 1-Phenyl-2-propanone (P2P) from Diethyl(phenylacetyl)malonate



G.PattonThanks Patton for reply any information on how to convert from powder form to oil would greatly be appreciated


----------



## Castlebar

Castlebar said:


> Need help and step by step instructions to convert bmk glycidiate powder 20320-59-6 to oil any information appreciated thanks



CastlebarHello just too update the cas number on the bmk powder was wrong the correct cas 5449-12-7 bmk powder any information or instructions for conversion to oil greatly appreciated


----------



## Sweswe

Castlebar said:


> Hello just too update the cas number on the bmk powder was wrong the correct cas 5449-12-7 bmk powder any information or instructions for conversion to oil greatly appreciated



CastlebarBmk 5445-12-7 1kg
H2O 0,5 L
Phosphoric acid 85% 1,2 L 


1.
Dissolve The powder in stirring with the hot H2O 0,5L

2.
Add Phosphoric acid 1,2L and reflux for 3-4h in 120c

After reflux let sit for 1 hour to cool down, then collect the too layer.


----------



## Sweswe

Sweswe said:


> Bmk 5445-12-7 1kg
> H2O 0,5 L
> Phosphoric acid 85% 1,2 L
> 
> ...



Sweswe5449-12-7*


----------



## Castlebar

Sweswe said:


> Bmk 5445-12-7 1kg
> H2O 0,5 L
> Phosphoric acid 85% 1,2 L
> 
> ...



SwesweThankyou sweswe


----------



## G.Patton (Sep 15, 2022)

Castlebar said:


> Hello just too update the cas number on the bmk powder was wrong the correct cas 5449-12-7 bmk powder any information or instructions for conversion to oil greatly appreciated



CastlebarThere are several topics with manual. Look at *Amphetamines (phenylethylamines)*, there is *P2P synthesis from BMK glycidate ethers*


----------



## Castlebar

Thanks I will look


----------



## Castlebar

Hi guys just to give you an update after taking all your advice have now managed to produce a very dark bmk oil I need to convert this from p2p to pn2p so I can make Anphetamine sulphate


----------



## melk

Castlebar said:


> Hi guys just to give you an update after taking all your advice have now managed to produce a very dark bmk oil I need to convert this from p2p to pn2p so I can make Anphetamine sulphate



CastlebarDon't believe everyone because it is really crazy, the amount of wrong info for this cas 5445-12-7

you need to take pictures what you do.

the info in the other topic is much better .

I am also waiting for an angel there.


----------



## Castlebar

Thanks all advice is welcome just waiting on some equipment I've ordered and chems to convert then I will do leuchart reaction and distillation


----------



## KokosDreams

Castlebar said:


> Thanks all advice is welcome just waiting on some equipment I've ordered and chems to convert then I will do leuchart reaction and distillation



CastlebarI think in your situation it would also be helpful to open up a private chat.

Actually the experts here on the forum offer private consulting in private chats.

This was a big help to me in planing the lab I'll set up and also within the synthesis that I will start soon


----------



## Castlebar

THanks bro I think that could defo be the way forward I'm doing a Lil video of me making up some sulphate when I finished would like to put up if possible what you think?


----------



## Castlebar

THanks bro I think that could defo be the way forward I'm doing a Lil video of me making up some sulphate when I finished would like to put up if possible what you think?


----------



## KokosDreams

Castlebar said:


> THanks bro I think that could defo be the way forward I'm doing a Lil video of me making up some sulphate when I finished would like to put up if possible what you think?



CastlebarYou're very welcome!

Yeah man I'd love to see it  I would love if you'd post it in our group too!

I'll make sure I'll update the group with pictures and videos as much as I can in 2-3 weeks from now when I will be ready to start my adventure


----------

